# The guys with the funny white jackets are coming for me!



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You can join me in my padded cell. Welcome to pack fostering.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hey I will share my white coat with you. LOL I have four goldens (one is a foster) right now with a white eskie and two cats. And my rescue wanted me to take another golden Friday but I had to decline. After having a puppy till 2 weeks ago with those 4 goldens I was really stressed. Plus I am looking for a job thru all this so it was crazy. And Tim is only home on the weekend so it is me all week. I was joking and said what is one more? LOL


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

BeauShel,
For the remainder of the year, Brad is away all week too, so I feel your pain. And we are considering a 4 -5 mth old rescue from the local (Sav's chapter of Grateful Goldens) rescue. Add that to the 2 inside, 2 outside cats. A colony of feral cats near my work - 25 minutes away. A full time job and oh yeah, the pool installation that has destroyed the backyard and turned it into a giant dirt pile and mud hole!

Loving it!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I have to laugh reading this post, because many of my friends (the not so crazy dog lovers), think I am crazy for taking in a foster dog making it dog #3 in the house, plus of course my cat, and parrot. If only I had a bigger house......

By the way...Bella really is bella!! She looks like such a sweetie pie!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Bella is so cute. A white jacket probably would probably go well with your halo and wings.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

All the best with your new foster Carley. It sounds like you will have a very active house now.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Bella is so cute! My god. You ARE a saint for doing this


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Allan's Girl*

Allan's Girl

BELLA is JUST ADORABLE!! Can't wait for pictures of Carly.

How FUN TO foster two puppies-they will keep you on your toes for sure!!
You are wonderful to do this!!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Just posted pictures of Carley's arrival in a thread named Carley meets the crew. Take a look. She is so cute.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

So wonderful of you to foster two puppies!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I hear you! My toughest challenge was the two 5 week old puppies coming into my home adding to my 3 dogs and 4 cats. The puppies literally pooped and peed 24/7. If they were in the crate when they did it, they jumped in the poop and pee and then jumped all over the inside of the crate. We had to power wash it a couple of times. LOL. I prefer 4 month old fosters....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Allan's girl*

ALLAN'S GIRL:

How are Bella and Carly doing?
Have you lost your sanity yet?:doh:


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> ALLAN'S GIRL:
> 
> How are Bella and Carly doing?
> Have you lost your sanity yet?:doh:


Carley and Bella get along wonderfully. They are either playing together or sleeping together. They are so cute. I am starting to lose my sanity, LOL. Just when I am trying to get all the dogs in the house or out of the house. Nobody wants to listen and everyone is doing their own thing. :bowl:


----------

